# I give up.



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Sancrist said:


> I can't do this anymore.


Yes you can. Theres no point giving up on a on temporary problem


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Man , Better days will come and you know that! stay strong!


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

ihavetomakethis said:


> Man , Better days will come and you know that! stay strong!


I'm so detached and depressed right now. It's ruining everything in my life, which is making those feelings even worse. I can't handle it.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Has anything happened recently to make things worse?


Broke up with my gf. I met her after my depression and dp. It never really went away, but I didn't think about it when I was with her. And we were always together. Now Im in despair.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Ouch, yeah that's a tough one, very painful. Don't know what to say to comfort you, do you have a counselor or anyone you can talk to about this?


Nope, dont even seen the point to be honest. I feel like I'm on anther planet. So lost and confused, and miserable...


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> I hear ya, depression does that. How long ago did you break up?


Just a few days. I feel so alone now. We were always together. It sucks, especially going to bed alone. I can't even do it. I just can't take this.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Sorry you're having such a rough time. If you're in crisis I would go to Emergency at the hospital.


I think I'm in a crisis. But I don't really even see the point of going to the hospital. This isn't good.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Well, they might be able to give you something to make you feel better to get you over the immediate crisis. Better than trying to ride it out alone, no one should have to feel alone with something like this.


I feel so alone and don't really see the point of living. It's a terrible feeling.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Well, they might be able to give you something to make you feel better to get you over the immediate crisis. Better than trying to ride it out alone, no one should have to feel alone with something like this.


You say that they might, that's what scares me, what if I go and nothing helps? Then I know there's no hope...


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Well, those 'what if' feelings won't help. You're looking too far ahead. Not to say that you'll suddenly feel great but they may be able to take the edge off, you know? Just tell them what you're telling us, it sounds pretty bad and you deserve to get help with this.


It's terrible, I really don't see myself surviving this, just being honest. My life feels over.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> Yeah, it feels like that now. Just think about talking to someone about this, okay?


Ok.


----------



## Sancrist (Oct 17, 2010)

j4mtj said:


> HUG


Ty.


----------

